# Fujifilm announces X-T30 with seriously upgraded video chops



## Aglet (Feb 14, 2019)

I like this Fuji series of bodies and this latest one comes with an impressive set of features and high performance all at a very decent price. ($1300 cdn w 15-45mm kit lens or $999us, $899us body)

*Kinda steals some thunder from the RP's debut, IMO.*

http://www.fujifilm.com/news/n190214_01.html

selected hilites:

30fps in 1.25 crop mode
20fps in full mode

new BSI 26MP Xtrans 4 sensor with over 2 million phase detection sensels

eye-tracking AF even during video
8 bit 4:2:0 internal recording to UHS3 SD
10 bit 4:2:2 external
6k downsampled to 4k/30 (~10 minute limit)
F-log gamma option
film simulation for video
24b/48k audio

wider ISO range

WiFi & BT

USB 3.1

same battery, rated 380 stills with non OIS lens



new quad-core processor to handle the increased workload


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 17, 2019)

“wider ISO range”

Than what?

“same battery”

As what?

I don’t know about thunder stealing. If the RP has any, it’s certainly due to the format size and price.


----------



## Aglet (Mar 17, 2019)

its predecessor



3kramd5 said:


> “wider ISO range”
> 
> Than what?
> 
> ...


----------

